# Just Checked In



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Problems with registering kept me from getting in for a while, but glad I'm finally here.

Personal-Male, 47, live in south-central United States. Truck driver for American Red Cross, I really do haul human blood. Couldn't post a photo if my life depended on it.

We use 24 hour time in our dispatching, as we did in my previous job at a photo processor, so in 1995 I bought the first Raketa 24 hour I ever saw-already had a Glycine Airman SST, but it was far too nice to be sticking inside machinery.

That Raketa died horribly in a washing machine incident, but other Russian and mostly Soviet watches have followed.

A pile of Molnijas-one is post Soviet, one is labelled as "Marcel Watch Co.", but the case and movement are clearly Molnija. It has a US style Montgomery dial. One of the weird Serkissof Molnijas.

Two Soviet era Raketa 24 single stems.

Big number Raketa, Soviet.

Vostok Radio Operator, Soviet

Very recent production Zim Pobeda, Russian obviously.

Two original Poljot Shturmanskies

2001 reissue Shturmanskie

Soviet Poljot 17J dress watch-lovely cream dial, Romans and date.

Anyway, glad I made it to the party.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to







I think we've all been there with washing machines


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









Interesting collection of Ruskies you have there


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Thank you, and thank you RLT watches for having this fine place.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome aboard nepman, you'll find quite a few people here with similar good taste.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome. I have no Ruskies at present, but glad you are here.

Oh-tell a lie - one Vostock i never worn


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey paul (Mr C), don't you still have one of these??










regards, john


----------

